# Brazilian Waxes in Dubai - Ladies Help!



## justintransit (Apr 19, 2009)

I've searched this forum for tips in Brazilian waxes in Dubai and found one that indicates they are widely available, but being a "frequent transit visitor" I don't have time to make local friends and get good recommendations. Ladies help! Can you recommend any good waxing places in Dubai that:

1) Have good sanitation: (don't double dip in the pot with the same stick and don't re-use their cloth strips to death!)

2) Use the "hard wax" that doesn't require the cloth strip for the sensitive areas?

3) Do a thorough job that doesn't leave stray hairs?

4) Have good technique and don;t go over the same spot several times, making you all sore? 

please please post your recommendations!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

W t f ? ???


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> W t f ? ???


Mr. Capp - do you not provide this service to Florrie??????

1. Sanitation essential I am sure, but not sure what the double dipping is all about, they must get thru a lot of lollipop sticks!
2. Never tried using a candle before, mind boggles on that one!
3. Oh those strays are so annoying! Tweasers required at this point?
4. its all in the wrist action sun!

Sorry justintransit, don't know anyone in Dubai as I don't have the need for it, but if you pass in transit frequently, the airport lounges must provide this????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Lee1971 said:


> Mr. Capp - do you not provide this service to Florrie??????
> 
> 1. Sanitation essential I am sure, but not sure what the double dipping is all about, they must get thru a lot of lollipop sticks!
> 2. Never tried using a candle before, mind boggles on that one!
> ...


Florrie as in Furry Florrie?


----------



## justintransit (Apr 19, 2009)

Um, thank you <cough> err...ladies


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

justintransit said:


> Um, thank you <cough> err...ladies


Well if you will call yourself Justin....


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Florrie as in Furry Florrie?


Haha, you should listen to Mr. Miyagi - Wax on right hand, Wax off left hand, Wax on, Wax off........


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Well if you will call yourself Justin....


lol   .....


----------

